# Rear view camera and screen - possible DIY?



## 100491 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi,
I'm a newbie having just taken delivery of a Ducato / Trigano Tribute. Have already fitted handbrake extender and now considering rear vision improvement.
Have seen advertised a system that uses a camera on the back that displays an image on a TFT screen that fits over the normal rear view mirror (which is useless for seeing traffic in that van). Anyone use them or recommend them? Any problems in fitting you can envisage?
Also, how easy is it to fit reversing sensors?
I am moderately capable at DIY but scared stiff at damaging the bodywork of my new acquisition!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

No experience of rear view camera's but I guess one thing to make sure is that the screen displays a true pic not a morror image - others will no doubt be along [just like busses] in a short while & I've no doubt you'll be overwhelmed with info !


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> one thing to make sure is that the screen displays a true pic not a morror image -


errr sorry vic, but it should be a mirrior image, not a true pic. :?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Opps - senior moment


----------



## dawnraider (Apr 2, 2006)

Our screen was meant to be fitted in place of rear view mirror, but the fittings were not upto the job , hence it is now dashboard mounted, the whole system works a dream, I check the mirrors as we reverse, and my wife Margaret checks the screen. Field of vision is excellent.

regards Ken


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chrisrob

Welcome to MHf.

I'm a great believer in having good rear vision and a camera setup will be far superior to reversing sensors. However I don't think the rear view mirror monitor would be the best solution for reasons already mentioned - and also monitor size. If you take a look on Ebay there are lots of reversing camera systems for sale, also I think that Outdoorbits can supply them. I prefer the mono systems with a CRT monitor rather than TFT screens, better night vision, higher contrast and cheaper as well. If you search the forums you'll find a wealth of information on rear view systems, if you have any queries that you can't find an answer to just post again.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

> I prefer the mono systems with a CRT monitor rather than TFT screens, better night vision, higher contrast and cheaper as well.


Hi Chris I cannot on the other hand comment on the mono system as i have never used one, I have a 7" tft screen mounted in front of mirror excellent colour and view by day and reverts to night led vision also very clear, easy DIY fitting for both jobs if you can use a drill and screwdriver,
Also I have reversing sensors fitted ,nearly all kits come with correct size drill for the sensor holes (the sensors have a right way and wrong way mounting position) thinnest edge to the top in 99% of the kits, the only problem is most kits are made for cars not M/Hs and as a result cables are not long enough ,(check before you buy)I extended mine,
Geo


----------



## steveutwg (Jun 19, 2006)

Hello Chrisrob

Well there seems to be a range of advice let me put my ten penny worth in the mix... Just installed a full colour night vision system hard wired camera to our Mercedes Sprinter NO easy job espicaly if you don't like crawling around on your back under the van it took me around 4 hours to do it properly.

We are talking about sealing all the holes properly and hiding all cable in plastic trunking where in view I have kept the rear view mirror which I add is useless to see behind but useful when talking to the wife as she sits in the back when I am driving!

Things to consider:

1. Tft if far better than CRT the old bulky black and white TV lump you see spoiling so many modern dashes ours system is clear both day and night and the right placment of the camera will allow a degree of rear view when driving providing the system you install allows for it.

2. Choose a system where you can select standard or mirror image and where you can switch the picture round so if you install it upside down as we have you can rotate the picture.

3. Be carefull of wireless systems there is a frequency law in this country and the supplier must be able to produce the approval certificate unfortunately there are a lot of systems that do not conform so beware.

4. Hard wired systems are the best without doubt and something local government insist on for municipal vehicles when the camera is in use all the time, they may seem daunting to install but the effort is well worth it.

4. Placement of the screen is vital think of both ease of use and security or some scrot will take a fancy to your new toy, ours is mounted on the ceiling above the dash out of sight and easy to see when required.

5. Finally be ware of cheap Ebay prices just wait till it goes wrong and will the bedroom seller be there to sort it out?

We installed a whole gallery of items to our van all of which we purchased from a company called Autoleck UK Ltd based in Eltham London SE9 give them a call 0208 319 1938 there is very little they don't know about Motorhomes and vehicle electrics!


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

Be careful where you mount the monitors, if it is in the wiper sweep as most dealer fitted ones seem to be then there is a good chance they will fail an MOT - our trucks had to get them all refitted as VOSA started clamping down on it. If in doubt remove it before the test.
Why do they also shove them on the dash on motorhomes, I have fitted these to both of my vans I have had (One CRT & one TFT, CRT bulkier but far clearer picture) and both monitors have hung underneath the paperwork compartment below the ashtray, much neater but you do have to be careful not to kick them inadvertantley.
They are not overly hard to fit, if rolling around under the van hiding cables etc does not bother you. A good way to route the cable if you keep it running outside the van is along the chassis and in through the grommet on the passenger side where the LHD version handbrake cable should go - if you lift up the small button shaped thing at the rear of the plastic step you will see it. From here you can route it below the inner step and up the arch behind the plastic cover and then behind the dash without a cable in sight.

Paul


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Agree with Pauls comments here, I've used both CRT and TFT - and CRT is much better. Also second the point about mounting location.

Another point worth making is that it's illegal to use a monitor which is "capable" of receiving TV broadcasts within the drivers field of view - that is "capable" - even if no ariel is fitted and it can't display a clear TV picture. I believe that if you remove the RF tuner completely this will suffice though.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Rear View camera*

 
Hi Chrisrob, hope you enjoy your new m/home.
I too was worried about drilling holes in the bodywork of mine.
My solution was to buy a WAECO reversing camera with a B/W monitor, which comes with several metres of cable. The monitor is wired up to a 12v. male plug with a fuse, which when needed I sit on the passenger seat and plug into the cab cigar lighter. The cable goes out the back window, and either I fix the camera to the bike rack with some tape if on my own, or my wife holds it as per a video camera where needed.
Must add that I really only need said system when reversing out of my garden. In any case after this rather complicated operation the whole caboozle goes back in its box and in a cupboard on board.
saluti, eddied


----------



## pricilla (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi, Just spent the day fitting a TFT monitor and reversing camera to my Hymer B544. Took longer than I thought but I did not have to drill any holes in the roof etc so am extra happy. Camera (colour by day and black and white -great picture by night) is fixed to rear of roof rack and TFT to top of dash. Wiring enters van via roof air-co (there were two other possibilities and only 1 foot of (removable) white cable cover to wardrobe where it then went the rest of the way via the van's existing ducting.
I note what has been said about TFT screen that is capable of receiving TV (mine is) and will unplug for MOT l though I very much doubt it would be picked up.
Total cost around 85 pounds and can be removed easily if I sell the van.
Cheers


----------

